# RPG group in North East London



## crater (Aug 2, 2021)

I’m looking for players to form a small face to face RPG group. I’m happy to host, based in Woodford Green/Highams Park in London, UK.

Ideally we would meet every fortnight, Saturday or Sunday, times and details can be negotiated. I play a range of RPGs and have a 5e D&D game ready if everyone is ok with that.

Let me know if you are interested!


----------

